# showing raw wood in pictures



## healeydays (Nov 26, 2012)

Folks,

I notice alot of folks, when showing raw wood in pictures, wet it down with something to show the grain of the piece. What do you use as not to hurt the wood, but show it's natural beauty? I would guess water would be a no no?

Mike


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 26, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I notice alot of folks, when showing raw wood in pictures, wet it down with something to show the grain of the piece. What do you use as not to hurt the wood, but show it's natural beauty? I would guess water would be a no no?
> 
> Mike



I think a lot of people use mineral spirits as it shows the grain like water but it's supposed to dry very quickly, I think? Someone else on here can chime in but I know that mineral spirits is one of the more common methods


----------



## hardtwist (Nov 26, 2012)

Rubbing alcohol works great, and evaporates quickly without raising the grain.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 26, 2012)

I often use denatured alcohol. It dries fast and doesn't raise the grain.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm with the DNA group, but I use water also. Water sprayed on a dry board will not penetrate deeply and will evaporate quickly. In fact you can throw a chunk of dry wood into a bucket of water and let it sit for a spell and the water will not penetrate very quickly unless the species is highly porous. IMO you shouldn't be afraid to use water for picture purposes. 

As for "raw" wood that's sort of like another term . . . . "seasoned" lumber. Both refer to food in my little brain. I like to take "raw" steak and "season" it before grilling it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you had better specify it is raw wood or put some clothes on. This is a G rated site. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know- back to my cave..............................


----------



## phinds (Nov 26, 2012)

I've tried mineral spirits but have been disappointed at how long it takes to evaporate, if it ever does totally evaporate. I use water. All of my own pics on my site that show wood moistened were with water and it has never caused me any problem.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2012)

MS are heavy with petroleum - gear oil compared to NDA or H2O. I'm like you Paul I'm not sure the oil in mineral spirits ever evaporate.


----------

